# Group Rides in Seattle



## fujiwoojie (Oct 25, 2008)

I'm going to be moving to Seattle this summer. 

Are there any spirited (18-22mph) regular after work weekday group rides leaving near the city? By this, I mean not from the eastside/Bellevue/Redmond, etc. 

I know about the Seward Park races already. I'm looking more for group rides or unofficial practice crits/races.

Thanks


----------



## cparrish (Jun 21, 2010)

check out Cascade Cycle Club. They have a pretty full calendar for group rides at predetermined speeds.


----------



## waldo425 (Sep 22, 2008)

Not sure about the rides in the Seattle area. I'd just ask around at some of the local shops. I lead a shop ride on Wednesdays but it's starting in Redmond.


----------

